# EHS Breeders meeting Norwich 29th November Booking Details



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

A venue has now been sorted. It is not at the Royal British Legion but is in Norwich and a good large venue with room for around 90 tables, with plenty of parking. Details shortly and the link to shows will be updated. It is an open Breeders Meeting with NO membership required as per DEFRA's ruling.

Due to desktop PC's death last week I have lost all the emailed names and addresses of those wishing to book a table!

*Please can all who wish to be sent a table booking form PM me with your name/address.* Other info re the venue etc will be posted later. This, as always, is open to non pet shop license holders. Many thanks.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Thanks to all those who have sent names/addresses so far. 12 new requests + 13 regulars so far :2thumb: Keep them coming!


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

Brilliant news that you have found a new venue

Cant wait to see you all there


----------



## rickm1968 (Apr 14, 2009)

*norwich*

is it not open to the public then


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

rickm1968 said:


> is it not open to the public then


The first post said 'No membership required' so I would guess that it is open to the public.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

rickm1968 said:


> is it not open to the public then


 
What gives you that idea????????????????:bash:

YES it is open to the public.

Venue has been booked and table forms being sent out.

Venue is in Norwich. To be officially announced soon.


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

have you sent mine through yet Cazzy.......................


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

No mate, colin is sending them all out next week. :2thumb:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Please can you PM me the Postcode of the venue?

I need to work out how far it is as a round trip.


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

excession said:


> Please can you PM me the Postcode of the venue?
> 
> I need to work out how far it is as a round trip.


 The details will be given out later.


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Norfolk is massive, I would only be able to come if it was not the far side really.

I assume details are being held back because of the troubles?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

It will be around the East of Norwich.


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Any idea how big tables are and how much each?


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yep. 4'/2' and £15 each.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Has Colin got the old style of stamps that that you have to spit on to stick on :lol2:as the booking forms seem to be taking some time to arrive


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Austin Allegro said:


> Has Colin got the old style of stamps that that you have to spit on to stick on :lol2:as the booking forms seem to be taking some time to arrive


 
maybe the pigeon got lost...........:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Tyrone (Aug 22, 2009)

Austin Allegro said:


> Has Colin got the old style of stamps that that you have to spit on to stick on :lol2:as the booking forms seem to be taking some time to arrive


Your not the only one waiting lol, I'm panicking ive been forgotton :lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Ah he's got all your names/addresses. They were being done Thurs/Fri last week. So should be with you all sooooon.:2thumb:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

Bump in case there are people getting confused with the dates, this is the right one


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

Paul Chase said:


> Bump in case there are people getting confused with the dates, this is the right one


so why the thread for the 9th? im confused.com


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Because you dragged up last years thread for last years 2008 show which was on the 9th and has now caused confusion.
This years (2009)is on the *29th*.
Still confused? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

awww dont be like that, i didnt drag it up, must have been someone else.......and anyway should have the year on there :whistling2: but thanks, now im not confused.com....im informed.com


----------



## Breadrun (Mar 1, 2007)

oops just checked i did bring it up, i dont know how that happened as it werent like i was searching for threads over a year old, sowwy:blush:


----------



## lgscas0708 (Oct 12, 2009)

so...

general public just turn up then no need to book to go? and glad its on 29th not the 9th as gives me time to save some pennies lol


----------



## madaboutreptiles (Jun 5, 2007)

Caz said:


> Because you dragged up last years thread for last years 2008 show which was on the 9th and has now caused confusion.
> This years (2009)is on the *29th*.
> Still confused? :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Sorry mate did you say the 29th?..........................lol


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

lgscas0708 said:


> so...
> 
> general public just turn up then no need to book to go? and glad its on 29th not the 9th as gives me time to save some pennies lol


Yep! Just come along.



madaboutreptiles said:


> Sorry mate did you say the 29th?..........................lol


:lol2: yep, 29th of November. 
*Hewett School, *
*Cecil Rd, *
*Norwich, *
*NR1 2PL *
*Gate 1 private function hall.*
There will be signs near by directing cars. :2thumb:


----------



## Paul Chase (Mar 7, 2007)

madaboutreptiles said:


> Sorry mate did you say the 29th?..........................lol


Nope he said the 29th:Na_Na_Na_Na:.


----------



## dadscabs (Sep 12, 2009)

hi sorry first time going to the show what time does it start and is there a admission fee looking forward to seeing everything thanks


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

YES 29th IT IS !!!
:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

dadscabs said:


> hi sorry first time going to the show what time does it start and is there a admission fee looking forward to seeing everything thanks


Hi
11am til 3.30 pm.
£2.50 for adults £1 for children under 5's free.


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

*show address*

*Hewett School, 
Cecil Rd, *
*Norwich, *
*NR1 2PL *
*Gate 1 private function hall*

Hi
 Is this the long awaited address of the 2009 Norwich show *:whistling2:*


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

BAZZA said:


> *Hewett School, *
> *Cecil Rd, *
> *Norwich, *
> *NR1 2PL *
> ...


 
It is. There is a private function hall on site which we have hired for the day.

We had to wait to release the venue until it was officially booked.
We have so far 50 tables booked by private breeders and some equipment sellers. We hope it will be the usual fun and educational day!


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

our booking stuff is on the way so we shall be there! yay!


----------



## dadscabs (Sep 12, 2009)

ok thanks see every one there looking forward to the 29th


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

can not wait till the show hope 2 see some cool snakes and meet some people there from rfuk so see u all there :cheers:


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

we are all booked, im looking forward to meeting the anglian crowd....


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

see you all there
not long to go now


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

YAYNESS the missus just said i can go to the show shes gonna xmas shopping while I go to the show


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*

Look forward to seeing everyone at our show , One of the longest running in the country


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

I should be there, first one ever! Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Can anyone who has not received their table booking form please PM me with your email address.
Thanks.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Will be there:2thumb:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Is there anyone who lives near an Ikea store and is going to the show? I want to get 6 50 litre samla plastic boxes for a rack, but I'm no where near one.
I would pay in advance (and maybe a tad extra) for the boxes, but obviously you would have to be a trustworthy source:2thumb:


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Bump up, only 10 tables left!!:2thumb:


----------



## serpentsupplies (Sep 4, 2009)

should be good . looking forward to it and we'll have plenty of bargains available


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Only 9 tables left if Colin has got my form this morning?


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi all,

I have just heard that this show has been cancelled, Ms Toland & the APA again;

Quote from email EHS received- _"The school governors and various bodies have been sent documents regarding reptiles etc. being shown and sold on school premises. These are very damning and have caused us great concern. We have therefore decided to cancel your event rather than put any of our students' health at risk"._ unquote.

I trust this goes the same way as the ERAC show and the EHS get a reversal of the decision, once the venue gets the true facts. I wish the EHS every success in this matter, and perhaps the EHS with help from the FBH can take legal action against the venue.

Regards
Grandpa


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Grandpa. Or is it Grandpa Toaland i presume?
I note your fairly recent entry onto this forum. Also i note your recent interest in bringing up next years kempton extravaganga. 
Tell you wot I will continue my preparations for the show until a bona fide
official from the EHS says the show is cancelled.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

To be honest Grandpa, I don't find that information in the least bit surprising. It was surely anticipated, and should have been expected from what has occured with the most recent shows. 

What I do find surprising however is that the Council have not been pre-warned of what might come their way, and given the correct facts as they stand at present. This would have surely saved all the last minute hassles that will occur now.

Perhaps the next event organisers will sort it at the start rather than wait for the last minute expectations to happen.

Mo.


----------



## penfold (Sep 9, 2007)

not again this needs to be sorted someone take out a hit on toeland cant we start a new fund maybe a charity auction to raise the funds


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

penfold said:


> not again this needs to be sorted someone take out a hit on toeland cant we start a new fund maybe a charity auction to raise the funds


 Agreed. time for an injunction on Toalands pals


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Can we all hold tight. EHS are having a small problem with the venue but the FBH are on it.
AT THIS MOMENT IN TIME WE ARE HOPEFUL THAT THE EXPO WILL STILL GO AHEAD.
*PLEASE IGNORE ANY OTHER POSTS RE THE EXPO UNLESS THEY COME DIRECTLY FROM MYSELF OR CARLO69*
*THANKYOU.*​


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Caz said:


> Can we all hold tight. EHS are having a small problem with the venue but the FBH are on it.
> AT THIS MOMENT IN TIME WE ARE HOPEFUL THAT THE EXPO WILL STILL GO AHEAD.
> *PLEASE IGNORE ANY OTHER POSTS RE THE EXPO UNLESS THEY COME DIRECTLY FROM MYSELF OR CARLO69*
> 
> *THANKYOU.*​


Yes please ignore all posts unless they come from either myself or Caz .


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> To be honest Grandpa, I don't find that information in the least bit surprising. It was surely anticipated, and should have been expected from what has occured with the most recent shows.
> 
> *What I do find surprising however is that the Council have not been pre-warned of what might come their way, and given the correct facts as they stand at present. This would have surely saved all the last minute hassles that will occur now.*
> 
> ...


They were prewarned and provided with details.
Can we all hold tight. EHS are having a small problem with the venue but the FBH are on it.

AT THIS MOMENT IN TIME WE ARE HOPEFUL THAT THE EXPO WILL STILL GO AHEAD.
*PLEASE IGNORE ANY OTHER POSTS RE THE EXPO UNLESS THEY COME DIRECTLY FROM MYSELF OR CARLO69*
*THANKYOU.*​


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

*Holds Breath* :eek4:


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

Maureen Collinson said:


> To be honest Grandpa, I don't find that information in the least bit surprising. It was surely anticipated, and should have been expected from what has occured with the most recent shows.
> 
> What I do find surprising however is that the Council have not been pre-warned of what might come their way, and given the correct facts as they stand at present. This would have surely saved all the last minute hassles that will occur now.
> 
> ...


I can assure you all relevant peoples were informed of the possible problems they would get , so you have no need to be surprised however:2thumb:


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Ok,

the mods have been asked to delete anything I post on this thread,
Well the school was made aware of the previous problems, hence the surprise. Maureen.

The EHS would've perhaps posted about the cancellation at a later date, and I over stepped the mark and let people know early, so that that were aware of what is happening out there. Hopefully the show will be re-instated, I truly hope it is, but if it is, and no one knows Toland & Co hit it, everyone would think its all OK now.

I apologise to Colin, Caz & the EHS. I value my friendship with Colin and I trust this hasnt harmed that too badly.

By the way, the EHS/FBH are now looking to take legal action on the matter.

Colin


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Oh for jesus sake this is getting ridiculous now. Every flipping show...

I hope this gets sorted. I will watch out for further info from your selves :roll:


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Hi again Grandpa. 

I guess it's my turn to be an ass for ASSuming wrongly. :blush::blush::blush: Serves me right. So sorry. 


They say what goes around comes around, and it has, much sooner than I expected too. I only called someone else this a few hours ago. :gasp:

All the best, and I also hope that No one holds it against you as you meant well.

Kind Regards,

Maureen/Mo.


----------



## Grandpa (Oct 7, 2009)

Thanks Maureen,

Grandpa has now left the room....


----------



## Gertrude (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Is there any news on the show yet? Maybe a bit soon to be asking (I know you need time to sort it out) but we are on tender hooks.

I really hope we will this battle.

Carly


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

John Innes centre is available for £2600 per day (phew- cor blimey). No problem there, also the difference, incidentals and out of pocket expenses can be claimed back from Hewett high school for breach of contract.


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

Any chance of a weekend update?


----------



## BAZZA (Nov 26, 2008)

Does anyone know yet if Norwich show is def on yet please..


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Assume it's on until you hear otherwisw from myself or Carlo69.
Cheers


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Hiya,
I'm guessing if it is on, it will be at this John Innes Center? Quite a long drive for me, but I'd like to come and meet some fellow RFUK'ers


----------



## carlo69 (Apr 12, 2007)

*hi*



durbans said:


> Hiya,
> I'm guessing if it is on, it will be at this John Innes Center? Quite a long drive for me, but I'd like to come and meet some fellow RFUK'ers


Hi watch this space john innes institute is not going to be the venue ,will confirm soon with the address


----------

